# My attempt at hot pepper sauce (fpnmf style!)



## dougmays (Nov 28, 2012)

Alright Craig after reading over your post a few times I'm taking a stab at it! I bought 1lb of Jalapenos, .3 lb of habeneros a couple bell peppers and onions. Starting small and not so hot (or so i think)....

Learned a lesson never to buy peppers at Walmart...the girl thought the habeneros were Red Bell peppers...which i wouldn't have minded because it would have saved me some money...then i tell her they are habeneros...she has to call her manager over. They both stare at the computer screen for a few minutes....then tell me that you have to buy habs individually....I'm getting a kick out of this...till they ring up 14 peppers at 5.80/lb....$81 shows up on the register..i ask them "do you really think that seems right?". They were stumped....after a line of 10 people formed i told them to just take back the habs. i left and went to publix where i'll be buying peppers from for now on. i was trying to save a trip since i was already at wally world.

This morning i sliced up all the pepper....sliced my finger pretty good, shoulda have more coffee first. divided everything up pretty evenly in 3 jars...some of my japs might have been cut to think (1/2")...hopefully they'll still ferment properly. I put a layer of salt every 1/4" of peppers...

Planning to add onions to the puree after the fermentation...maybe i should have added onions during this process but was running out of time before work

put cheese cloth over the jar and tied with twine...

Here are pics...i'll let sit in cupboard for a week then add then Vinegar. Will keep everyone posted...













2012-11-28_07-46-26_124.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 28, 2012


















2012-11-28_08-06-18_325.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 28, 2012






*Jalepenos on bottom, thing layer of Habeneros, lastly Red Bells on top*













2012-11-28_08-05-59_405.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 28, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 28, 2012)

ill b watchin


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 28, 2012)

Very interesting Doug. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 28, 2012)

Lookin good Doug!!!


       Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 28, 2012)

My guys would love that....the hotter the better!


----------



## dougmays (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow! i got home from work and it was already a inch full with liquid....i didnt think it would process this quickly! now i'm excited. but the jar went from 3/4 full to 1/2...shoulda packed more peppers down in there

picture!













2012-11-29_07-36-11_729.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 29, 2012


----------



## papagrizz (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm in...


----------



## dougmays (Nov 29, 2012)

looks like another 1/2" of liquid...house starting to fill up with the pepper smell:)


----------



## roller (Nov 29, 2012)

I`m in also I have been wanting to do that ever since Craig did his thread...


----------



## hooligan8403 (Nov 29, 2012)

I hate my Wal Mart period but sometimes its a necessary evil. When it comes to peppers (or most produce for that matter) I always shop at the local mexican/asian market. Best place for prices on vegetables. That held true in CA as well. Im sure you have one there somewhere so you might just have to look around but its worth it.


----------



## dougmays (Dec 1, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....mold!

all 3 jars are starting to mold over...what did i do wrong? should i have refrigerated them? Not enough salt?
 













2012-12-01_10-59-22_583.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Dec 1, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 1, 2012)

The peppers should be fully submerged under a brine or their own juice, from the start (work ALL the air bubbles out), the oxygen free environment ensures that lacto bacteria become the dominant bacteria and keep the nasties away (some of them potentially very dangerous).
It's important to use a safe level of salt 2-3%, too much or too little can also encourage nasties or lead to other problems.
Fermenting temp should be 65-70 (65 is best), a higher temp will encourage nasties.
Vinegar isn't necessary for proper fermentation.


~Martin


----------



## crispin (Dec 1, 2012)

When I started reading this thread I thought "How is that going to work?"

Without an anti-bacterial like vinegar mold will start to grow pretty quickly.

Then got to the end of the thread and sure as heck mold was the outcome.

I haven't read much of the sauce threads (getting ready to right now) but i do love making my own.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 1, 2012)

edited..


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 1, 2012)

Doug...the peppers were above the juice..

It looks like I chopped mine a lot smaller so they were under  the next day.



Here' the recipe I used...

http://www.pepperfool.com/recipes/hotsauce/rich_hab.html


And my original thread...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109841/my-first-attempt-at-making-hot-sauce-more-pictures-now

Keep trying Doug...you will like it..

Didn't I leave some of it at the first SFG???

  Craig


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2012)

That's a rough break... I am not convinced the Cheese Cloth is the best option here. Articles I have read pretty much all say using Mason Jars with loose lids or, as suggested by a friend, weighted lids, lets fermenting gasses out but no air in. There was even one that went full blown Sterilization of jars and tightened lids fitted with Bubblers. It is my understanding that keeping the jars in a cool,dark place is important as sunlight can affect the growth of the Good Bacteria that causes the Brine to ferment and sour. Think about it. Good Bacteria and Good Yeast is something that has to get established in your environment. BAD bugs can get established too... It is entirely possible that the Bacteria and Molds in Craigs house are not a threat to the Cheese Cloth covered jars when he makes a batch but the Nasties in Dougs house, no reflection on how clean the house is, were able to contaminate the batch before the good Bacteria could form. Many of these bacteria and mold are perfectly happy in the Acidic environment of Vinegar, after all vinegar can go bad too...JJ


----------



## dougmays (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for all the info guys...

as for the thickness of the peppers and getting them to get below the liquid after that first day....maybe i'll throw the peppers into the food processor to help the break down process and bring them to the smallest possible consistency, think that would help?

Chef Jimmy i'l try the loose top method....

stay tuned


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

In order to extract a good amount of liquid safely, I chop the peppers fine, salt and place in a covered container in the fridge overnight.
The peppers should be fully covered in brine before you start fermenting at 65-70 degrees, (you don't want to be encouraging something like Listeria before the lacto bacteria kick-in).
Pack the peppers in a jar (working the peppers to extract maximum liquid)), all the way to the top to exclude air (if there's not enough natural liquid, top-off with brine) then top the jar with a weighted lid. Set in a bowl to catch any overflow and cover to exclude light. I also use a 4 oz. Ball jelly jar as a weight (fits into the top of a wide mouth canning jar), to weight down the peppers or kraut or whatever, it'll also catch any expansion.

As far as excluding air, there's the good, better and best approach.
Good, is ensuring that what you're fermenting is well below the liquid (many people still ferment in open containers like that and have for ages.)
Better, is bringing the liquid all the way to the top of the container and using the weighted lid (this is the method that I use most of the time, and have for years), again fully covered with brine.
Best, is to use an airlock, with the peppers, etc. fully covered with brine. ( I still use this method sometimes)



~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## dougmays (Dec 2, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> In order to extract a good amount of liquid safely, I chop the peppers fine, salt and place in a covered container in the fridge overnight.
> The peppers should be fully covered in brine before you start fermenting at 65-70 degrees, (you don't want to be encouraging something like Listeria before the lacto bacteria kick-in).
> Pack the peppers in a jar (working the peppers to extract maximum liquid)), all the way to the top to exclude air (if there's not enough natural liquid, top-off with brine) then top the jar with a weighted lid. Set in a jar to catch any overflow and cover to exclude light. I also use a 4 oz. Ball jelly jar as a weight (fits into the top of a wide mouth canning jar), to weight down the peppers or kraut or whatever, it'll also catch any expansion.
> As far as excluding air, there's the good, better and best approach.
> ...


when you say bringing liquid to the top of the container do you mean instead of the salt layer in between the peppers, making salt brine instead?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

It's best to mix all the the salt (2-3%) thoroughly into the peppers to extract the maximum liquid, and yes, you want the peppers covered with the extracted liquid or added brine.


~Martin


----------



## dougmays (Dec 2, 2012)

so if by after day one, if i dont have enough liquid to cover i should add some salt water?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

dougmays said:


> so if by after day one, if i dont have enough liquid to cover i should add some salt water?



Yeah, a salt brine (2-3% salt) is fine in this case.
Un-chlorinated water.


~Martin


----------



## palladini (Jul 19, 2013)

You can add peppers to this, just add the correct amount of salt as per the amount of peppers you add.  If you had bigger cointaner, and grew your own peppers, you could add the peppers as the matured on the plant, over several weeks.  Use the last day you as the start of the days to start counting total time.
 

I was on YouTube last night and watched several 'How to Make Tobasco sauce' type videos. Go watrch some, they will put you on the correct path here.


----------



## dougmays (Jul 22, 2013)

Palladini said:


> You can add peppers to this, just add the correct amount of salt as per the amount of peppers you add.  If you had bigger cointaner, and grew your own peppers, you could add the peppers as the matured on the plant, over several weeks.  Use the last day you as the start of the days to start counting total time.
> 
> 
> I was on YouTube last night and watched several 'How to Make Tobasco sauce' type videos. Go watrch some, they will put you on the correct path here.


Good advice! I had a better result the 2nd go around when i minced the peppers with the salt in the food processor


----------

